# Age 40 Where do I go from here, help needed



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi just thought I would write a wee thread as feeling a bit depressed this morning!!  Thought this was going to be my lucky month but alas no 9dpo and bfn  know its early days but have been preg so many times I know the feeling all to well and no real symptoms. perfect monthly cycles and ovulate each mn like clockwork, after repeated m/c and now a chemical preg I dont really know where to go from here?  Have been attending Dr Hunter in the RVH who specialised in recurrent m/c and he has been fab!!  My NK cell tests came back clear and I have had the lifecode 7 test from serum done, small issue but all sorted now.  So trying last 2 mn and can feel my mood low again, it was great taking 2mn off not trying whilst doing tests?  Is there any other 40yr olds feeling the same, what next? is it Egg quality??  my age?? anyone any advice or should I give up, would ICSI or IVF help or be a waste of money in my situation.....


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Alfiemum,

Just wanted to say hi x

Have you discussed IVF with Dr hunter? What has his advice been? I'm not sure from your post if you have had or ivf before or if all your pgs were natural. It doesn't sound as if you have too much trouble conceiving, which is great news in terms of egg reserve, and if they have all been natural cycles then maybe Ivf could offer you some peace of mind in terms of making sure you had the best eggs fertilised and the strongest embies put back in. 

thinking of you

d


----------



## kimchi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Alfiemum.
your story sounds very like mine. I'd love to hear how you got on with Serum and what they advise as next steps?
What is the Lifecode 7 test?
Have you had LAD testing done, mine came back low but not very low so I haven't yet had LIT treatment as I was hoping I wouldn't need it if I sorted out some other small things but now I'm thinking maybe that's the problem.
Whilst it was awful to have to wait 6 months for an all clear after my LLetz especially after hitting 40yrs, it was also great to just live normally and not have to think about all this stuff.
I wish you the best.
Kimchi


----------

